# Trunk light.



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Is anyone else having trouble with there trunk light? sometimes it's is on but most of the time it is off. Is there some trick to it?


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with there trunk light? sometimes it's is on but most of the time it is off. Is there some trick to it?


Mine is the same way, sometimes it works...other times it doesn't. I really haven't looked into it much. Plus, the trunk is so small it's tough to lose something in it!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Might be the switch. Try putting a little WD-40 on it. The same switch is used on the clutch to keep the car from being started clutch out while in gear. Damn thing squeaked like crazy -- but a shot of WD-40 fixed it 18K miles ago and it has been fine since.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Be careful with the use of WD-40. It is a water replacer, but it can get really gummy in cold temperatures. There are some better cleaner fluids out there. Everyone has their particulars, mine, of course is Amzoil :cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Be careful with the use of WD-40. It is a water replacer, but it can get really gummy in cold temperatures. There are some better cleaner fluids out there. Everyone has their particulars, mine, of course is Amzoil :cheers


Thanks for the reminder. We're lucky because it doesn't' get cold out here...


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Mine does the same thing. Just tap the post for the light to come on. Sometimes it just gets hung up.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

You guys rock i just toggled the post and she turned right on. I guess i could have tryed llooking at the problem. But why when you have such a informitive forum filled with brilliant minds.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I have never experienced WD-40 gumming up in cold weather.
I have been using WD-40 in the locks of my cars for 30+ years in the winter to help prevent freeze up. Always slick and clean and I have never seen any gunk on the key. 

What gets me is..... there is a light in the truk but no light under the hood. :confused *


----------

